# Osmo Action Cam as video source.



## Mindset925 (Dec 6, 2020)

I need help using my Osmo Action Cam in OBS. I dont want to have to buy anything else to do it. Does anyone know how?


			https://obsproject.com/logs/xtFcCY3p2MikpXW3


----------



## nottooloud (Dec 6, 2020)

You can stream directly from it, but not use it as a webcam, which would be the easy way into OBS. There's a 15 Euro paid hack, but no official way.

Osmo Action Cam as webcam discussion

https://www.gopro2webcam.com/


----------

